# علاقـة الطقس بالطيران



## شفق الصباح (27 فبراير 2009)

علاقـة الطقس بالطيران​
نظرية الطقس 
Weather Theory 
الطقس عنصر أساسي وفعال في عالم الطيران وكل أنشطة الطيران تتأثر بة لذالك اهتمت منظمة الطيران بتدريس الطقس للطيار وتعريفة بسبل التعامل معة في الرحلات الجوية وإليك عزيز القارىء بعض المعلومات لتوضيح 

​
علاقـة الطقس بالطيران
الدورة العـامة للهواء : 
General Circulation Of Air 
*




*
إن تكون الطقس يتم بسبب التغير الحراري ولاشك فإن الشمس وكمية الطاقة الشمسية الناتجة عن إشعاعاتها المرسلة على أي اقليم او منطقة تزداد أثناء النهار ومع فصل الصيف وكلما اقتربنا من خط الاستواء , وإن الاختلاف في الطاقة الشمسية يؤدي الى اختلاف في درجة الحرارة من منطقة إلى منطقة أخرى وذالك يؤدي إلى اختلاف في الضغط الجوي الذي يقود نظاما معقدا من الرياح في محاولة دائمة للوصول إلى الاتزان حيث إنة عنـد خـط الاستواء الساخن يكون الهواء أقل كثافة وتكون منطقة منخفض جوي يتحرك الهواء منها متجها إلى القطب الشمالي والجنوبي اللذين يحتويان على كثافة عالية وهما منطقتا مرتفع جوي وبدورهما يكثفان الهواء الساخن القادم من خط الاستواء ويرجعان الهواء مرة أخرى إلى منطقة خـط الاستواء مكونين دورة الرياح العامة وبما أن الأرض تدور فأن الهواء الصاعد من خط الاستواء والقادم من القطب الشمالي أو الجنوبي يميل إلى الانحراف
*عودة إلى المحتويات*​​طبقــة الاحتكاك : 
Friction Layer 
إن الانحراف السابق يعتمد على سرعة الرياح فكلما قلت السرعة قل الانحراف , والرياح عن طبقة الاحتكاك ( من سطح ألارض إلة 2000 قدم تقريبا ) تتحرك ببط أقل من تحركها في الارتفاعات العالية نظرا لاحتكاكها بسطح الأرض وما وجد علية من مؤثرات طبيعية . وتتحرك الرياح في اتجاة عقارب الساعة مع المرتفع الجوي ( عند طبقة الاحتكاك ) وعكس اتجاة عقارب الساعة مع المنخفض الجوي . 
الضغط الجوي القياسي : 
Standard Atmosphere 
حدد معدل الضغط عند سطح البحر بـ (29,92 ) وحدة Hg التي تعادل ( 1013,2 ) ملي بار أما معدل درجة الحرارة عند سطح البحر فيكون (15) مئوية أو (59) فهرنهيت .

*عودة إلى المحتويات*

تناقص درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي : 
Temperature & Pressure Lapse Rate 

كلما صعدنا إلى الأعلى أي كلما زاد الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض وتقل درجة الحرارة بمعدل درجتين مئوية لكل (1000) قدم ,ويقل الضغط الجوي بمعدل (1) بوصة من الزئبق لكل (1000) قدم ويحدث ذالك في الطبقة السفلى من الغلاف الجوي (tropopause) التي تنتهي في المتوسط عند ارتفاع (36,000) قدم حيث تبدأ الطبقة العليا من الغلاف الجوي (tropopause)والتي يحدث عندها تغير مفاجىء في درجة الحرارة . 
*عودة إلى المحتويات*​​خصـائص كتـل الهــواء : 
Airmass Characteristics 
عندما تتحرك كتلة هواء ببطء فوق منطقة واسعة فإنها تحتوي على درجة حرارة ورطوبة (بخار الماء ) متجانس 

بخـار المـاء : 
Moisture 
إن بخار الماء أحد خصائص الموضحة لكتل الهواء حيث يحتوي الهواء الساخن على نسبة عالية من بخار الماء تزيد عن نسبتة في الهواء البارد وعندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة يتكاثف بخار الماء وللتكاثف مظاهر مختلفة منها : الضباب , المطر , السحاب , الندى , الصقيع , الثلج , الجليد , البرد . وعادة يحدث التكاثف نتيجة صعود الهواء للأعلى وانخفاض درجة الحرارة ولكن عندما تتساوى درجة الحرارة سطح ألارض في منطقة ما ونقطة الندى أو إذا كان الفرق بينهما (+أو _ 4 ) درجات فإن ذالك يدل على وجود ضباب أو طبقة منخفضة من السحب على تلك المنطقة . 
*عودة إلى المحتويات*​​​الاستقرار : 
Stability 
إن درجة استقرار كتل الهواء تكون إحدى الخصائص الموضحة لها , لذالك فإن صفات الطقس الناتجة ع مدى استقرار كل كتلة تكون مختلفة كما هو موضوح في الجدول برنامج الورد وكما ذكرنا سابقا فكلما صعد الهواء إلى الأعلى تقل درجة حرارتها بمعدل درجتين مئويتين لمل (1000) قدم ولكن إذا وجدت كتلة هواء بارد فوق سطح أرض تحتوي على درجة حرارة مرتفعة ( حيث تكون كتلة الهواء الباردة من الأعلى والهواء الساخن من الأسفل ) فإن الهواء الساخن الصاعد من الأسفل إلى الأعلى تقل درجة حرارتها بنسبة كبيرة تزيد عن المعدل الثابت ( درجتين مئويتين لكل 1000 قدم ) نظرا لولجود كتلة الهواء الباردة من الأعلى ومن استمرار صعود الهواء إلى الأعلى ( تحرك الهواء ) اطلق على هذا النوع من الهواء اسم ( هواء عير مستقر ) . أما إذا وجدت كتلة هواء ساخن تمر فوق سطح أرض تحتوي على درجة حرارة منخفضة (حيث تكون كتلة الهواء الساخن من الأعلى والهواء البارد من الأسفل ) فإن صعود الهواء البارد إلى الأعلى يكون بنسبة طفيفة جدا ( لان الهواء البارد أثقل من الهواء الساخن ) وإن القدر الطفيف من الهواء البارد الصاعد إلى الأعلى كلما صعد تزيد درجة حرارتها ولاتنقص بالمعدل الثابت ( درجتين مئويتين لكل 1000 قدم ) لولجود كتلة الهواء الساخن من الأعلى وبما أن الهواء لايصعد إلى الأعلى إلا بكمية ضئيلة جدا تكاد لاتذكر فيعتبر الهواء غير متحرك لذا اطلق على هذا النوع من الهواء اسم ( الهواء المستقر ) وإن انعدام وجود الإضطرابات الهوائية مع الهواء المستقر ناتج عن استقرار الهواء وعدم تحركة أما انعدام الرؤية فينتج عن الضباب والدخان والسحب المنخفضة التي تتكون إذا اقتربت كمية كبيرة من بخار الماء من الهواء البارد المستقر.
*عودة إلى المحتويات*​​انواع السحب : 
CLOUD TYPES 
إن استقرار الهواء أو عدم استقرارة يحدد أنواع الحب المتكونة لذالك فإن الهواء المستقر يؤدي إلى تكوين سحب طبقية (نتيجة ثبات الهواء ) تسمى بـ : STRATUS أما الهواء غير مستقر يؤدي إلى تكوين سحب عامودية ( نتيجة تحرك الهواء إلى الأعلى ) تسمى بـ : CUMULUS . وتنقسم السحب إلى اربع فصائل من حيث الارتفاع ( سحب مرتفعة وسحب متوسطة وسحب منخفضة وسحب عامودية منتشرة التطور ) أنظر إلى الجدول التالي الذي يوضح أنواع السحب الرئيسية انظر في المرفقات شكل 1 
إن السحب المسماة اصطلاحا (NIMBUS) كما هو الحال CUMULONIMBUS & NIMBOSTRATUS تعني سحبا ممطرة . وتتكون السحب المسماة بـ : TOWERING & CUMULONIMBUS في جو غير مستقر تماما وهما نوعان من السحب العامودية المنتشرة التطور , عند رؤيتهما نستدل على وجود إضطرابات هوائية قوية جدا أما السحب المتوسطة التي تستحق الاهتمام فهي السحب التي تشبة حبة اللوز أو تأخذ شكل عدسة العين وهي سحب تظهر للعينين بأنها ثابته ولكنها تحتوي أحيانا على رياح بسرعة (50) عقدة أو اكثر وتعرف هذه السحب باسم : STANDING LENTICULAR CLOUDS كما يطلق على هذه السحب اسم موجات الجبل الواقفة ــ STANDING MOUNTAIN WAVES نظرا لمصاحبة هذه السحب للجبال كما هو موضوح في الشكل رقم (30) وإن هذه السحب تحتوي على رياح ذات سرعة عالية لذا يجب على الطيار أن يتفادى الطيران بالقرب منها . 

ملاحظة ! 
STANDING MOUNTAIN WAVES أطلق على هذا النوع من السحب اسم موجات الجبل الواقفة نظرا لمصاحبة هذه السحب للجبال 


الجبــهة الهـوائيـة : 
FRONT 
عندمـا تتحرك كتلة هواء من منطقة اليت تصدرها وتتلاقى مع كتلة هواء اخرى قادمة من منطقة مختلفة فإن الفاصل الذي تتلاقى عندة هاتان الكتلتين يسمى الجبهة الهوائية إنظر إلى الشكل رقم وعند عبور هذا الفاصل يحدث اختلاف في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة وعادة يحدث ذالك سريعا وفي مسافة قصير كما تحدث ظاهرة جوية أخرى عند الطيران عبر الجبهة الهوائية وهي التغير في اتجاة الرياح , وتقسم الجبهة الهوائية حسب اتجاة تحركاتها كالآتي :​
أ) الجبهـة الهـوائية البـاردة :
COLD FRONT ​​تتكون الجبهة الهوائية الباردة عندما تتحرك كتلة هواء باردة إلى منطقة ذات كتل هواء الساخن وتدفعها إلى الأعلى وينشأ عن ذالك تكون السحب وسقوط الأمطار الغزيرة كما قد تنشأ العواصف الرعدية التي تحتوي على برق ورعـد.
*



*
ب) الجبهة الهوائية الساخنة 
WARM FRONT 
تتكون الجبهة الهوائية الساخنة عندما تتحرك كتلة هواء ساخنة إلى منطقة ذات كتلة هواء بارد حيث تصعد كتلة الهواء الساخنة تدريجيا فوق كتلة الهواء الباردة وينشأ عن ذالك تكون السحب وسقوط الأمطار . انظر إلى الاختلافات بين الجبهة الهوائية الباردة والساخنة في الجدول الموضوع في المرفقات رقم (6) في المرفقات 
*



*
جـ )الجبهة الهوائية الثابتة : 
STATIONARY FRONT 
اطلق على هذا النوع من الجبهات الهوائية اسم الجبهة الهوائية الثابتة نظرا لعدم تغير أماكن كتل الهواء وتتشابه مميزات هذه الجبهة مع بعض مميزات الجبهة الهوائية الساخنة .
د) الجبهة الهوائية المنحبسة : 
OCCLUDED FRPNT 
تتكون الجبهة الهوائية المنحبسة مع تحرك جبهة هوائية باردة ببطء أو مع تطور الجبهة الهوائية الثابتة حيث تلتف كتلة الهواء الباردة والساخنة على شكل زوبعة حلزونية وتتميز هذه الجبهة الهوائية الباردة والساخنة .​
​​العــاصفـة المصفـوفة :
SQUALL LINE 
تتكون العاصفة المصفوفة عادة أمام جبهة هوائية باردة سريعة التحرك في هواء غير مستقر ورطب وتظهر على شكل طوق أو صف محدد نشط من العواصف الرعدية التي تحتوي على رياح شديدة وأمطار وتساقط ثلج في بعض الأوقات انظر إلى الشكل الذي يوضح شكل العاصفة المصفوفة .
*عودة إلى المحتويات*

الثلــج : 
ICE 
إن هياكل الثلج تكون معادية لأداء الطائرة وخصوصا إذا تراكمت عليها , حيث تزيد من وزنها وتقلل من عزمها وارتفاعها إلى الأعلى , كما تؤثر على أداء محركاتها وعلى بعض أجهزتها مثل أجهزة التحدث الاسلكي وجهاز التحكم الأرضي في الطائرة عند الهبوط والإقلاع على مدرج مغطى بالثلج . ويواجة الطيار هياكل الثلج في رحلتة إذا صادف شرطين أساسيين من الطقس وهمـا : 
الطيران في وسط ماء مرئي ( الطيران خلال أمطار أو عبر بخار ماء مرئي ) مع درجة حرارة (صفر) مئوية أو أقل في منطقة الماء المرئي وينقسم الثلج إلى التالي : 
​1) الثلج الواضح : 
CLEAR ICE 
يتكون هذا النوع من الثلج بعد النزول الابتدائي الأولي حيث تتبقى الكمية المائعة من الفائض الساقط على سطح الطائرة وتتجمد تدرجيا حتى تكون طبقة ناعمة عريضة صلبة من الثلج ويتشكل هذا النوع من الثلج عندما تكون القطرات كبيرة كما هو الحال في المطر أو مع السحب العامودية ويبقى على سطح أجنحة الطائرة لتماسكة فيؤثر في تفكك أجزاء الهواء عند اندفاع الأجنحة خلال الهواء بالإضافة إلة زيادة وزن الطائرة وتتغير انسياب جسم الطائرة الذي يزيد من عملية احتكاك جسم الطائرة بالهواء . 
2) القشـرة الثلجيـة : 
RIME ICE 
يتكون هذا النوع من الثلج بعد النزول الابتدائي الأولي حيث تبقى الكمية المائعة من الفائض الساقط على سطح الطائرة ويتشكل هذا النوع من الثلج عندما تكون القطرا صغيرة كما هو الحال في السحب الأفقية والرذاذ الخفيف من المطر وعلى الرغم من أن هذا النوع من الثلج أخف من الثلج الواضح إلا أن لة تأثيرا على تفكك أجزاء الهواء وانسياب جسم الطائرة والزيادة الطفيفة في الوزن.​*عودة إلى المحتويات*​​ماذا يفعل الطيار كي يتفادى الوقوع في هياكل الثلج ؟
وماذا يفعل الطيار عند الوقوع في هياكل الثلج ؟​​​* يجب على الطيار قبل الإقلاع أن يطلع على الطقس ويتعرف من خلالة على المناطق المحتمل وجود الثلج فيها خلال خـط سيرة الجوي ويجب علية الاطلاع على تقارير الطيارين الذين مروا بخط سيرة الجوي 
* إذا كانت الطائرة لاتحتوي على الأجهزة التي تساعد على انصهار الثلج فيجب على الطيار أن يتفادى الطيران في المناطق التي يتوافر فيها الشرطان الأساسيان من الطقس لتكون الثلج 
* يجب أن يزيل أي نوع من أنواع الثلج من على سطح أجنحة الطائرة قبل محاولة في الإقلاع حتى لايؤثر على تفكك أجزاء الهواء 
* يجب على الطيار أن يستخدم أجهزة انصهار الثلج عند مواجهتة للثلج ولكن عندما يرى الطيار أن كميات الثلج الهابطة في تزايد وأن أجهزة انصهار الثلج غير مؤثرة بالقدر الكافي فيجب على الطيار أن يغير اتجاه سيره وارتفاعه حتى يخرج من الثلج بأسرع وقت ممكن 
* إذا قابل الطيار مطرا متجمدا ناتجا عن جبهة هوائية فيجب علية أن يرتفع إلى الاعلى إذا كانت درجة الحرارة دافئة في الاسفل وكان الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض كافيا للطيران المأمون ويجب على الطيار أن يقرر ذالك بأسرع وقت ممكن قبل أن تتراكم كميات من الثلج على الطائرة 
* عـندما يـريد الطيار الصعود إلى الأعلى خلال طبقة ثلجية يجب علية أن يصعد بسرعة تزيد عن السرعة العادية حتى يتفادى الوقوع في الانهيار الذي يحتمل أن يحدث للطائرة وكذالك بالنسبة للهبوط والاقتراب من المدرج.​


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------

